# R.I.P Flame



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

My favorite and oldest betta Flame died a few days ago. He showed no signs of illness, so I'm sure it was just due to old age. If I had to guess I'd say he was around 2 because he was probably a year already when I got him (he was much bigger and seemed more laid back than any of the others) and I'd had him for a year. The poor thing just started to look more and more frail; he lost color, his fins looked brittle and clear, and he started having what I can only describe as seizures where he would just jerk out of control. Even as he was dying he would still blow bubbles for me every time he took a breath. His last few days he spent mostly lying on the ground or in his pot. One time I was sitting with him and he shakily went up for some air. He settled down on his plant, looked over, moved to a different leaf closer to me, looked at me again, and swam over to the corner nearest me. Then, he turned around until he was looking directly at me and he stayed like that as long as I was there. He'd still even wiggle his head for me a bit although he wouldn't even glance as his neighbor on the other side of the divider (who seemed to know Flame was dying because he didn't flare at him anymore). 

Flame passed away while I was at school. He was barely hanging on when I left, and by the time I came home he was gone. I buried him under a tree in our woods and put some rocks by it with some evergreen branches over the grave. He really was special and I wanted to do right by him. R.I.P Flame .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh Kim, I am so sorry about Flame. I know he was very special to you. My first betta, Buddy did the same thing before he died. He went rather quickly. He laid on the bottom the last 2 days and would acknowledge me whenever I spoke to him by moving his caudal fins.I'm sure that Flame knew you were there and wanted to be near you. He was a very lucky fish to have such a great home and wonderful fish mommy. R.I.P Flame.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Kim. I'm really sorry to hear this. I know how special Flame was to you. What a thoughtful final resting spot you gave him. Rest in peace, pretty betta Flame. :-(


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> He was a very lucky fish to have such a great home and wonderful fish mommy. R.I.P Flame.


i agree 100%, sorry to hear this Kim.

Steve


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I'm just glad that he got a shot at a good life and didn't die in his dirty little petstore cup with fin rot. Knowing how special they can become really makes me want to rescue all the bettas in the store. Flame was just exceptional though and I still feel sad when I look into his empty side of the tank


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry im late to this part of the forum,but i wanted to say Im so sorry Kim! Sounds like he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

RIP flame!
How sad!
Sorry for your loss Kim!


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry Kim  did you get him a casket?


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww Kim, sorry I wasn't active when that happened! Look on the bright side.... now you can rescue another one. So sorry for your loss though... :<


----------

